# Strained/ pulled pec and hammy



## silvereyes87 (Sep 11, 2018)

Ok so i was on a deficit for a long time .
Strength diminished. Started eating maintenance
And strength started to return.i was pushing 200 lbs for sets 10-15.  Tried out 250 felt good. Got it for a set if 5. Felt good. Was gonna go for 10.. on 3rd rep something in my pec  strained or popped.
Been over a month still hurts a little when i bench 200+...

Hamstring.  Was deadlifting 405 10x2. 6th set almost the same feeling of popping/ straining.
Immediately dropped the weight and shut it down.  Little over a week ago . Tried a hamstring curl tonight at 100 lbs for 5, felt fine. But still feels weird when i walk sometimes. 
No bruising on either injury. Ideas? Recommendations?

Ive gone to just focusing on isolation , doing what i can. Moderate weight,  higher rep bs.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 11, 2018)

my shoulder was fukked up for 20 years found out with a 2200 dollar mri that it had a partial tear

3 ultrasound guided cortisone shots fixed it 

well its not fixed but it doesnt hurt anymore at any rate 

if it keeps buggin you go to an orthopedic surgeon office 

ask him to take a look around that area with the ultra sound 

if something shows up ask him to hit it with the cortisone


----------



## Jin (Sep 11, 2018)

I’ve had minor tears in both pecs. Nothing but time and lightweights for high reps to rehab. It’ll come back. 

Don't push it. Worst thing you can do is tear it worse than it already is.


----------



## snake (Sep 11, 2018)

Pops are a good indication of a complete rupture and if so, will not reattach on its own. It will heal, but with a pec and there will be approximately 20% loss in your bench. Not my words but my orthopedic surgeon's who fixed my pec. As for a ham, there's more at play there. Depending on which head you popped and where, you may not have much strength loss because the other heads may learn to bear the load.

If you have a grade 3 rupture, nothing short of surgery is going to fix that. I think you did more then a grade 1 so lets assume it's a grade 2. The standard R.I.C.E. and NSAID's time has passed. I hate to say it but start the rehab over. High reps with slow movements and do not push it. I would also consider doing a movement other then the one that caused the injury. It seems to me that changing the angle of attack can put less strain on the muscle that was injured. You can do this by moving your hands in on the bench or better yet, change to dumbbells and hitting flat bench last. 

As for doing DL, do you really need them if you're not competing? I think other movements can be substituted to maintain a good physique. Pass on the DL for now and come back to them slowly in 3-6 months. Wish ya the best; injuries suck!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 11, 2018)

You are gonna need soft tissue work to remove the scar tissue. You need to work with light weights for a ton of reps. Start benching dumbbells, like 10lbs for a couple hundred reps. Then next time 15lbs and so on. Same for hamstring.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 11, 2018)

man those are two tough injuries to get around. Heal up brother.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 11, 2018)

Damn bro .. good luck on the rehab.. let’s hope it’s not super serious.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 11, 2018)

Hope it gets better soon dear!!! Injuries suck ass but it's part of this life unfortunately!


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 11, 2018)

Shit...also...I had to get a cortisone in my left ass cheek (Sciatica) or I would have been in serious trouble as it was right when I had my brain surgery and no fuuuucking way could I deal with both...was from fuuucking myself with sumo deads and I've been great since I had it done..think I'm going on 6 months and still good but I swear as soon as it wears out...going for another shot!!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Sep 11, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> my shoulder was fukked up for 20 years found out with a 2200 dollar mri that it had a partial tear
> 
> 3 ultrasound guided cortisone shots fixed it
> 
> ...


Might be an option on the table. 



Jin said:


> I’ve had minor tears in both pecs. Nothing but time and lightweights for high reps to rehab. It’ll come back.
> 
> 
> Don't push it. Worst thing you can do is tear it worse than it already is.


How long did it take you to get back to normal?



snake said:


> Pops are a good indication of a complete rupture and if so, will not reattach on its own. It will heal, but with a pec and there will be approximately 20% loss in your bench. Not my words but my orthopedic surgeon's who fixed my pec. As for a ham, there's more at play there. Depending on which head you popped and where, you may not have much strength loss because the other heads may learn to bear the load.
> 
> If you have a grade 3 rupture, nothing short of surgery is going to fix that. I think you did more then a grade 1 so lets assume it's a grade 2. The standard R.I.C.E. and NSAID's time has passed. I hate to say it but start the rehab over. High reps with slow movements and do not push it. I would also consider doing a movement other then the one that caused the injury. It seems to me that changing the angle of attack can put less strain on the muscle that was injured. You can do this by moving your hands in on the bench or better yet, change to dumbbells and hitting flat bench last.
> 
> As for doing DL, do you really need them if you're not competing? I think other movements can be substituted to maintain a good physique. Pass on the DL for now and come back to them slowly in 3-6 months. Wish ya the best; injuries suck!


Well for competing, i did have my eyes on a deadlift tournament for December.  My max was 520 before this. Wanted to hit that at 198. Would a rupture be followed by bruising? I didnt have any bruising and i cant tell any physical musculature change when i feel around .


----------



## silvereyes87 (Sep 11, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> You are gonna need soft tissue work to remove the scar tissue. You need to work with light weights for a ton of reps. Start benching dumbbells, like 10lbs for a couple hundred reps. Then next time 15lbs and so on. Same for hamstring.



All right I'll get somebody to start working on breaking up the scar tissue. As mentioned before is it possible that these are just some serious strains or I pulled muscles on both ends since there's no bruising? I was flat benching 50 lb dumbbells and my pec wasn't hurting. it been a couple weeks since I tried lifting heavy and then when I loaded up 200 pounds on the flat bench for a set of five .. pec was hurting again and sore today.  that was last night.

Thanks for the input everyone. I know its just guessing until i get an mri. Just not in the budget currently . Just had a baby girl, holidays around the corner, bought  a new car etc. Thanks again.


----------



## Merlin (Sep 11, 2018)

I would do what POB said, start low and go really slow. Competing honestly seems out of the question now, you may feel 100% by the time you compete but when you really push yourself it could seriously require immediate interventions. With all your other financial responsibilities and family ones just consider whats most important to you. I had the same issue with my pec and took about a year before it felt back to normal. I took a lot of time off using that muscle and focused on stretching/iso.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Sep 11, 2018)

Gear Grinder said:


> I would do what POB said, start low and go really slow. Competing honestly seems out of the question now, you may feel 100% by the time you compete but when you really push yourself it could seriously require immediate interventions. With all your other financial responsibilities and family ones just consider whats most important to you. I had the same issue with my pec and took about a year before it felt back to normal. I took a lot of time off using that muscle and focused on stretching/iso.



Thats what the bottom line comes to. Making it to work and still putting food on the table. Competitions can wait.  10-4 guys.


----------



## snake (Sep 12, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> Well for competing, i did have my eyes on a deadlift tournament for December.  My max was 520 before this. Wanted to hit that at 198. Would a rupture be followed by bruising? I didnt have any bruising and i cant tell any physical musculature change when i feel around .



I can't say what damage you did so I can't say a good lift in Dec is in or out. 

This is my complete tendon rupture about 5 years ago. That's about all the bruising I had. The tendon has little blood flow to it and therefor tends to bruise less then a muscle belly rupture. Believe it or not, a rupture in the tendon is most times repairable where one in the muscle has little hope for surgical repair. 







I have a few pictures of the surgery but that definitely would not make you feel any better.


----------



## Jin (Sep 12, 2018)

For me iirc it was about 3 months of renal and light weights.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 12, 2018)

Nice nipple :32 (12):



snake said:


> I can't say what damage you did so I can't say a good lift in Dec is in or out.
> 
> This is my complete tendon rupture about 5 years ago. That's about all the bruising I had. The tendon has little blood flow to it and therefor tends to bruise less then a muscle belly rupture. Believe it or not, a rupture in the tendon is most times repairable where one in the muscle has little hope for surgical repair.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jin (Sep 12, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Nice nipple :32 (12):



Needs a piercing.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Sep 12, 2018)

snake said:


> I can't say what damage you did so I can't say a good lift in Dec is in or out.
> 
> This is my complete tendon rupture about 5 years ago. That's about all the bruising I had. The tendon has little blood flow to it and therefor tends to bruise less then a muscle belly rupture. Believe it or not, a rupture in the tendon is most times repairable where one in the muscle has little hope for surgical repair.
> 
> ...



Where that wound is  in your pic is where my pain is.
Was it a non invasive quick surgery? Recovery time, did you have to take off from work?


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 12, 2018)

Damn.. yeah you can tell by that big knot ..


----------



## snake (Sep 12, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> Where that wound is  in your pic is where my pain is.
> Was it a non invasive quick surgery? Recovery time, did you have to take off from work?



Pain was deep and a little more in the crease, just below the bruise.

 Surgery was quick but it's not a scoped procedure. Doc cut me along a stretch mark and I asked for a cosmetic surgeon to close, Doc didn't like that but can't tell I had it done.

Spent 5 weeks in a sling, rehab for 3 months and was out of the gym the entire time. Wife said it was most miserable she had ever seen me. Started benching with the bar. About 3 years later I competed and I crushed just 20 lbs less then my all time PR.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Sep 12, 2018)

snake said:


> Pain was deep and a little more in the crease, just below the bruise.
> 
> Surgery was quick but it's not a scoped procedure. Doc cut me along a stretch mark and I asked for a cosmetic surgeon to close, Doc didn't like that but can't tell I had it done.
> 
> Spent 5 weeks in a sling, rehab for 3 months and was out of the gym the entire time. Wife said it was most miserable she had ever seen me. Started benching with the bar. About 3 years later I competed and I crushed just 20 lbs less then my all time PR.



Thankyou for the insight snake. Makes me feel a little better about it. Im gonna see if the doc at work can see anything on the ultra sound.


----------



## snake (Sep 13, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> Thankyou for the insight snake. Makes me feel a little better about it. Im gonna see if the doc at work can see anything on the ultra sound.



An MRI would tell the story.

I should have mentioned this before but with a full rupture, my pectoral/bi/delt tie-in had a slight divot in there.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 2, 2018)

Update on chest. Benched 225x5 today. No pain. A little tightness. I think i an almost there. I think i had done tearing in the muscle but hopefully no tendon damage


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 2, 2018)

Hopes and prayers are destined for **** all.. get that MRI brother


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 3, 2018)

That would tell the story yes. But im mot ready to do anytjing about ot even if it was a tendon tear. So ill put off mri till i can actually be on short term.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 3, 2018)

Tested the waters on deadlift tonight. No pain. Took it up to 505. All good. It appears everything's  back to normal.  I warmed up with 10 mins on the stair climber before i deadlifted the bar . Think id count myself as lucky and my body was trying to warn me before i really hurt myself. Something ive realized is my ass is small and weak. Im relying on my hams too much. ive incorporated glute bridges into my weekly lifts .


----------



## Jin (Oct 4, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> Tested the waters on deadlift tonight. No pain. Took it up to 505. All good. It appears everything's  back to normal.  I warmed up with 10 mins on the stair climber before i deadlifted the bar . Think id count myself as lucky and my body was trying to warn me before i really hurt myself. Something ive realized is my ass is small and weak. Im relying on my hams too much. ive incorporated glute bridges into my weekly lifts .



505 isn’t “testing the waters”!

glad your body held up.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 4, 2018)

Jin said:


> 505 isn’t “testing the waters”!
> 
> glad your body held up.



Lol right as usual. Everything just kept flying up with good speed. Not bad for not deadlifting all month. After that i felt satisfied and went to workings reps of 365. Im thinking that the hamsting strain haooened when they got fatiqued due to the 10x2. I can shoot up to past 5 fast on singles but a little after that and they are gassed i guess. Need to strengthen the whole chain and work on the muscle endurance.  I know ill probably get some flack for doing singles.


----------

